# Illy coffee



## coffeedawg (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi, can i use illy products like a coffee maker and coffee without being a franchise? Does anyone know about this stuff?


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

I've got an Illy cup and I use it without a license.

I don't use their coffee though.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeedawg said:


> Hi, can i use illy products like a coffee maker and coffee without being a franchise? Does anyone know about this stuff?


You could. Why you would want to is what you should be asking yourself though.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

If you like the taste, use it. If not, don't. Or am I missing something here?


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

coffeedawg said:


> Hi, can i use illy products like a coffee maker and coffee without being a franchise? Does anyone know about this stuff?


Is this a question about a coffee shop rather than home set-up?

If so, it looks to me like the big illy bean canisters are adapted for Mazzer grinders, and I imagine you have to buy the beans from a commercial equipment and bean supplier so there may be some form of tie in. Others will know better.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

There's a cafe in the next town to me with those exact hoppers sat in top of a bunch of mazzers. They have all the signage and banners advertising illy so I gather you would be tied to them. Worth an email to their suppliers maybe


----------



## coffeedawg (Oct 14, 2017)

It's about opening a coffee shop. I would like to use illy coffee, but I'm not trying to be an illy espresso bar or illy cafe. I think people like the brand. So if I used illy coffee and illy coffee cups in my coffee shop it doesn't necessarily mean I need to franchise or does it?


----------



## coffeedawg (Oct 14, 2017)

What's that place called? Maybe I can e-mail them.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

In my opinion I don't see any problem stocking and selling Ily coffee as long as you are not passing yourself off as an Illy franchise. Your contract is made when you buy a tin of Ily beans and it is up to you to use them how you wish.

If you serve up Heinz baked beans it doesn't mean you are a Heinz cafè, and so on.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

You will have to buy your Illy coffee from somewhere....ask them


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

coffeedawg said:


> What's that place called? Maybe I can e-mail them.


I can't remember the name of the cafe lol. I'm sure if you google illy you'll be able to find some useful information about suppliers and such


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Try Espressocrazy.com 01604 821234. After DFK's suggestion I have had their Illy De-caff beans.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Commercial Illy Coffee (big tins on top of grinders) is distributed through a network of Illy authorised wholesalers, who usually offer various support packages (m/c servicing, etc)


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

espressotechno said:


> Commercial Illy Coffee (big tins on top of grinders) is distributed through a network of Illy authorised wholesalers, who usually offer various support packages (m/c servicing, etc)


I think the one I mentioned is one of them , part of Euro Foods


----------

